# [SOLVED] ERROR: Could not find KDE4 kde4-config / yasp

## dAdi82

Witam postanowiłem zainstalować yasp 1.3

oto wynik

```

gEnToO_dAdI build # cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix` -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=release ../                                             

bash: kde4-config: command not found                                     

-- The C compiler identification is GNU                                  

-- The CXX compiler identification is GNU                                

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/gcc                            

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/gcc -- works                   

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info                                         

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++ -- works

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done

CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake/Modules/FindKDE4.cmake:44 (MESSAGE):

  ERROR: Could not find KDE4 kde4-config

Call Stack (most recent call first):

  CMakeLists.txt:5 (find_package)

```

nie wiem jak zabrac sie za rozwiazywanie błędu

```

gEnToO_dAdI build # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 x86_64)                                           

=================================================================         

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_T7200_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1                                                

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 31 May 2009 12:45:01 +0000                        

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                              

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p24                                              

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8                                               

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7, 2.6.2-r1                                   

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8                                               

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4                                                

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r2                                             

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.9                                                  

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                        

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11      

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                              

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                               

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a                                               

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.29                                               

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"                                            

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                              

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -msse4.1"                                  

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                               

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/4.2/env /usr/kde/4.2/share/config /usr/kde/4.2/shutdown /usr/share/config"                                                     

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"               

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -msse4.1"                                

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                          

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--alphabetical"                                      

FEATURES="autoconfig buildpkg ccache distlocks fixpackages keepwork loadpolicy metadata-transfer parallel-fetch prelink protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"                            

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/"            

LANG="pl_PL"                                                              

LC_ALL="pl_PL"                                                            

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                         

LINGUAS="pl en"                                                           

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -s"                                                         

PKGDIR="/packages"                                                        

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                    

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"                                

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"                                                 

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"                                                    

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/roslin /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon"                                                                  

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"                     

USE="7zip X a52 aac acl acpi aiglx alsa amarok amd64 amr amrnb apache2 apm berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo ccache cdr cdrom cli cracklib crypt cups dar64 dbus distribution dri dvd dvdr encode fat ffmpeg fortran gadu gdbm gif gpm gtk gzip hal hddtemp iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kdeprefix lm_sensors midi mmx mono mp3 mp4 mpeg2 mudflap multilib ncurses nforce2 nls nptl nptlonly nvidia opengl openmp opera pam pcre pdf perl plugins pmu png pppd pptp python qt3 qt4 rar readline reflection reiserfs sandbox scanner session spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 sysfs tcpd tiff unicode unzip usb vga vmware wifi xorg zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vmware nv vga vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Last edited by dAdi82 on Mon Jun 01, 2009 6:00 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Quote:*   

>   ERROR: Could not find KDE4 kde4-config 

 

----------

## dAdi82

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*     ERROR: Could not find KDE4 kde4-config  

 

No wiem że w tym problem, tylko nie wiem jak go rozwiązać.

----------

## dziadu

Czy kde4 jest poprawnie zainstalowane? Co pokazuje polecenie: 

```
which kde4-config
```

 Spróbuj uruchomić najpierw 

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

 aby zaktualizować środowisko.

Czy ścieżka do kde4-config jest w Twojej z zmiennej PATH?

----------

## dAdi82

No myśle że kde jest zainstalowane dobrze.

```

gEnToO_dAdI dadi # which kde4-config

which: no kde4-config in (/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin)

```

dałem 

```

env-update && source /etc/profile

```

i poszło, dzięki za pomoc

----------

## dziadu

Pytanie, czy rozumiesz gdzie był problem? Bo z konstrukcji Twojej wypowiedzi wynika, że chyba nie za bardzo. A trzeba umieć wnioski wyciągać.

----------

